# Boo Shooter in Black Palm NOT Lignum Vitae



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was poking through some second and stores yesterday, and I found this great item:










I believe it is a lignum vitae spoon. [EDIT: Thanks, guys ... I readily bow to your superior wisdom on this ... sorry for the mistake ... black palm it is.] I could not resist ... cost 50 cents. Of course my intention was to use it to make a  lignum vitae  black palm boo shooter. Here is the result, front and back.



















After shaping it, I sanded it with 250, 400, and 600 grit ... apologies to Dayhiker ...







I then used Liquid Gold furniture polish as a finish. The result is incredibly smooth and sensuous, at least to my hands. I banded it with a black leather pouch and Alliance 105s.










It is a real piece of eye candy, and it shoots like a dream.

Oh, yeah ... for those who are looking for some aluminum plate. I also spotted a large aluminum pot for $2 ... 1/4 inch thick. The flat bottom was big enough to make 2 large slingshots or 4 smaller ones. And if you can flatten the sides, you could get a lot more. Even the lid could be used. I also spotted a Presto aluminum pressure cooker for $4, again a good 1/4 inch thick. You can cut that stuff with wood working tools. I already have a stash of aluminum plate, so I did not buy these.

Hit those second hand stores ... keep your eyballs peeled ... you never know what you might find.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a beauty Charles, but I believe its either Black Palm or maybe even Wenge

I could be wrong though.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks nice Charles did it smell very lemony and floral while tooling? not wenge im thinking black palm.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

The grain screams Black Palm wood, I have never seen LV with that open pore grain and coloration. Very Nice job irregardless of lumber


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys may very well be correct. It may well be black palm ... by all means correct me and I will change the title. I was going by the photo from here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15899-lignum-vitae-post-06-finished-pics/

Just mark me down as ignorant ... I am happy to learn what that stuff is. And I will change the title if appropriate.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Charles said:


> You guys may very well be correct. It may well be black palm ... by all means correct me and I will change the title. I was going by the photo from here:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...-finished-pics/
> 
> ...


The Lignum is the greeny brown wood on the front


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> You guys may very well be correct. It may well be black palm ... by all means correct me and I will change the title. I was going by the photo from here:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...-finished-pics/
> 
> ...


The Lignum is the greeny brown wood on the front
[/quote]

Got it ... Thanks!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Either way fella, it looks awesome! I will be looking out for funky spoons as well as chopping boards now haha


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is a nice use of a spoon


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The look of that wood is great! Spoon too, I mean fork, uhh slingshot. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Cool Charles! I absolutely love making slingshots from stuff like that! An old Gravy spoon turned into a Dgui Doer!







Flatband


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> You guys may very well be correct. It may well be black palm ... by all means correct me and I will change the title. I was going by the photo from here:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...-finished-pics/
> 
> ...


Looks great Charles, whatever wood it is. The Lord looks out for us ignorant folks. lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a nice pickle spoon shooter!lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have yet to make a spoon shooter, you are enticing me to make one . if i were a laminate slingshot maker, id be hitting up them 2nd hand stores for the copper bottom pans to use the copper as a core , just a suggestion .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job Charles. Looks nice.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That means to be creative and clever. And good work of course.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent Charles, i love those shops i,m always mooching in them .


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love black palm. when working with it, the shop smells like I just cut the grass. I like to cut it diagonally so I can use the end grain.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a BEAUTY, Charles.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very,very nice!

Bill


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to try and source a few wooden spoons tomorrow and try one like you've shown in your tutorial.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean said:


> I'm going to try and source a few wooden spoons tomorrow and try one like you've shown in your tutorial.


Hey Sean,

I know this one was a spoon. But most of the ones I have made were made from spatulas ... which are flatter. Look for the bamboo spatulas, like the ones in the tutorial. The wooden spoons I have seen are too flimsy ... I would not trust them. But bamboo is really tough.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Charles, very good job, compliment.

I have bamboo spoon how much (centimeters) I have to cut to make a slingshot???

Thank you....................


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

enzo61 said:


> Hi Charles, very good job, compliment.
> 
> I have bamboo spoon how much (centimeters) I have to cut to make a slingshot???
> 
> Thank you....................


Generally speaking, with a spoon I go for the widest part. But you should check out the tutorial Charles did here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15861-the-boo-shooter/

They are great fun to make and to shoot!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful job Charles, gorgeous bit of timber and nice tip about the secondhand shops for ally cores.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

akmslingshots said:


> That's a beauty Charles, but I believe its either Black Palm or maybe even Wenge
> 
> I could be wrong though.


I believe wenge as well. I have a bokuto made from wenge... Lignum vitae is great, but costly


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

KawKan

Thank you....


----------



## joejeweler (Feb 27, 2018)

I thought II would throw in my experience in working with Lignum Vitae wood,... making a few Yawara Sticks from it, ...and point out some identifying properties that can help confirm that's what you're probably working with. Besides the usual close interlocking grain structure, brownish coloration with black streaks, and often a hint of some green coloration at times,...this wood as a VERY high density and the weight is noticed when in hand! And yes, the wood SINKS in water!

When I'd be sanding sections with a 1-1/2" diameter drum sander on my old Jeweler's Foredom Flexible Shaft Machine (a glorified Dremel  ,....the sanding produced obvious High resin content wood dust. This was especially noticed using my initial 120 grit drum, ...but even the 320 grit exhibited signs of this. Also, Lignum Vitae will not need (and probably not even take?),... an applied finish once you reach the higher finish stages using 600 grit and higher.

It also feels a bit greasy in hand when brought to a high finish,...not surprising since it was the main propeller output shaft "Stave Bearings" of choice on large ships over 100 years ago, designed for slow speeds under heavy loads, and running immersed in water for cooling.  Even today it is still used in some Hydro Power Plants,..... link below:

http://lignumvitaesolutions.com/products/hydro-bearings/stave-bearings/

Joe T

Ti Rod Tactical


----------

